

Tell HN: Monetization Meetup (May 18, 2009) at Googleplex (Bldg #43) - code_devil
http://socialapp.wordpress.com/2009/05/17/announcement-monetization-meetup-may-18-2009/

======
redsymbol
Can someone help clarify this meetup's topic for me? To me, "monetization"
means "extracting more revenue/sales/profit from each user"... a kind of
general business issue. But it looks like this is more about virtual currency
systems in game and game-like worlds. Is that right?

~~~
code_devil
My understanding is that it's around Virtual Currency trying to monetize your
applications (facebook, myspace, etc). And you still monetize a 'user' as you
make him buy Virtual Currency via either

i) Real Dollars. (you get the money)

ii) Doing Offers. (The Offering company pays you)

Many VC's think it's a proven model for at least Social Networking
Applications. (See Offerpal Media, Peanut Labs)

I will be heading there tomorrow, so I will update you guys how it went.

~~~
redsymbol
Thanks!

~~~
code_devil
you can use the #mnw2 to get tweets on the topic OR I'll blog the main points
when I get some time.

------
trekker7
I'd love to see more posts like this directly on HN.

~~~
code_devil
BTW there is also a NewTech meetup every 1st Tuesday of the month at Palo Alto
on the DLA Piper Buildings(near 101).

Typically it consists of 3 or 4 demos of products(pretty much Web based
applications). I saw Evernote, FluidApp, Retrevo to name a few in these
meetups. It's then followed by Networking where you can look for fellow
founders or even hire developers etc etc ...

